# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Υπέροχος τσοπάνος

## Ryu

αυτος ο υπεροχος λευκος αρκουδος βρισκετε αδεσποτος σε μια γειτονια των μεγαρων.αρχικα εγκατλιφθηκε αδυνατος και ταλαιπωριμενος και μια οικογενεια που των λυπηθηκε των ταιζαν.τωρα παχυνε και ομορφυνε και για να διξει την ευγνωμωσινη του προστατευει το σπιτι που των ταιζει γαυγιζοντας τους περαστικους και κυνηγοντας μηχανακια.ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια 9-10 μηνων το πολυ.εγω των γνωρισα σημερα και γνωρισα εναν παρα πολυ παιχνιδιαρικο και χαδιαρικο κουταβο!ψαχνει σπιτι η φιλοξενια γιατι γινετε μεγαλος σαματας στην γειτονια και κυνδηνευει απο φολα.οποιος θελει φυλακα και συντροφο να επικοινωνισει μαζι μου!

----------


## olga

Εύχομαι να βρει γρήγορα ένα σπίτι!

----------


## svevo30

Κούκλος είναι, όχι φόλα ρε παιδιά σ' αυτό το γλυκύτατο πλάσμα..προς θεού!

----------


## Ryu

αυτο να το πεις σε αυτους που τον φοβουντε!θα παω καποια στιγμη να του βγαλω νεες φωτο.σε αυτες αδικειται πολυ!!!

----------


## Paul

Εμενα για διασταυρωση με golden retriever μου κανει!!!Παντως κουκλος!!!!Μακαρι να βρει μια καλη οικογενεια, αν και δυσκολο γιατι στις μερες μας ολοι θελουν μικροσωμα....

----------


## Ryu

εαν αυτο το σκυλι ηταν κουταβι θα ειχε γινει αναρπαστο.σαν λουτρινος θα ηταν.δεν ξερω εαν κραταει απο γκολτεν,μοιαζει λιγο στην μουσουδα.τα μικροσωμα εχουν ποιο πολυ ζητηση γιατι εχουν την εντυπωση οτι ειναι ποιο βολικα για μεσα στο διαμερισμα.εγω που εχω και μικροσωμα και μεγαλοσωμα το ιδιο ειναι.την ιδια "φασαρια" εχουν.οστοσο υπαρχουν 1-2 που  ενδιαφεροντε για τον κουκλο,θα δουμε..

----------


## lagreco69

Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!! για αυτον τον κουκλο!!

----------


## skrekas

Σίγουρα έχει κάτι από ριτρίβερ, δεν μπορεί τόση ομοιότητα. Είναι πανέμορφος και μακάρι γρήγορα να βρει σπίτι.

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλί μου !!!!

Μακάρι να βρει το καλύτερο σπιτάκι...!!!!*

----------


## freevents

Δεσποινα καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα.
πες μου αυτο το σκυλακι βρηκε σπιτι?
οταν λες 
ψαχνει σπιτι η φιλοξενια γιατι γινετε μεγαλος σαματας στην γειτονια και κυνδηνευει απο φολα.
εννοεις πως το σκλυλακι φωναζει και ενοχλει?
δωσε μου περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ,που βρισκετε κτλπ
σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Ryu

καλησπερα.δεν εχει υιοθετιθει,ειναι ακομη στο σημειο που ηταν.τον φοβουντε γιατι γαυγιζει οποιον περναει και φοβουντε οτι θα τους δαγκωσει.δεν γαυγιζει στο ασχετο,κατα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ φιλικος κ παιχνηδιαρης.ειναι στα μεγαρα.

----------

